# are Danios good with bettas?



## riese98

I want to get a real tank, and i want to put other fish in with Nila my betta wondering if Danios are good tank mates?:-?


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

riese98 said:


> I want to get a real tank, and i want to put other fish in with Nila my betta wondering if Danios are good tank mates?:-?


IMO, not at all! Several things going against this union.....

First, and possibly one of the main things that would make it unsuitable, is that *danios temperature requirements are on the cool side from what you should keep bettas*. Danios take about 64 to 74 degrees F, and bettas about 76 to 82. Although they might do ok for a while with a betta at the betta's low end of the temp range, it would maybe be a bit on the cool side for the betta and warm side for the danio, stressing both fish in time as neither would be at their optimum temerature (stress = lowered immune response, therefore disease & illness strike.)

Another biggie, is that *they're a very active little fish and should have at least a 10 gallon tank, preferably more*. In addition to this, they should be kept in a school of at least 5 or 6 or more...... so you'd have lots of "hyper" little fish zipping around your betta all day, which might be a bit stressful for him (again, important.... stress is not a good thing at all.)

Now I'm sure there are people that have kept danios with a betta and have done ok, but just looking at the general conditions for both bettas and danios, they don't really match up well. If you really want danios, maybe get another tank for a small community tank (at least 10 gal). Or, if you really want a tankmate for a betta, there are much better options.

I've actually researched danios a bit to see if they'd be suitable to put with my goldfish.... which prefer temps about 65 to 70, so cool water. Danios would be ok, but I chose not to do this because they're on the small side and might eventually get eaten when the goldies grow, plus I didn't want their high energy level in my tank. 

Anyway, just my 2 cents and good luck with your fish!


----------



## Oldfishlady

That depends on the tank size...with Danios the smallest I like to see them in is 20gal- long better than standard due to their swimming needs/habits...they can be kept in 10gal but it is better if they are the only species of fish and more for spawning them...IMO-10gal is not big enough for a proper school of at the very least 6 and 10 being even better...as always with a schooling species the more the better........you can keep less, but you miss the natural behaviors.......

Then you can have feeding problems for the other fish since Danios are so fast and eat even faster....this can be a real challenge for the Betta.....

IMO-Bettas are best kept as a lone fish.....I would setup 2 tanks...one for the Betta and one as a community tank......


----------



## laughing

I second both responses.

I have a Danio, ad he is zippy and extremely fast, especially when eating. It just isn't a good mix.

Bettas are happy when solitary. They love it. I think people should be their only companions! A 5 gallon for the betta and a 20 for the danios/other species would be the best option that both would feel good about and thrive.


----------



## riese98

Ok ok, this is a whole boat load of crap I know that some fish can go with bettas I seen it before. I don't want to here all of this 76f to 89f crap. All I want is to put some fish in with my betta so can I please have some ideas, and please don't make it seem hard please.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Wow...rude much......

What size tank.....are you wanting to meet the fishes needs and be a keeper or have a bunch of fish in a container of water to make yourself happy.....if you want to have fish and not be a keeper (big difference) you are on the wrong site.....


----------



## riese98

Ok i'm sorry, I guest I was really rude I think i'm going with 2g tank any ideas?


----------



## Burd

riese98 said:


> Ok i'm sorry, I guest I was really rude I think i'm going with 2g tank any ideas?


That's an awful small tank to be cramming more fish in. A ghost shrimp would be ok but danios? No way... I had a few danios in with my first fish for a while. They clearly made him unhappy, but the danios were ok. Mind you, this was a 10 gallon tank. I no longer have the danios and my bettas are MUCH happier that way.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

riese98 said:


> Ok ok, this is a whole boat load of crap I know that some fish can go with bettas I seen it before. I don't want to here all of this 76f to 89f crap. All I want is to put some fish in with my betta so can I please have some ideas, and please don't make it seem hard please.


No ideas from me after this post. I remember when I was 4, too, but you're in a public forum asking for help from other members and with this sort of attitude you should really feel embarassed. Grow up. And if you're a younger person, then watch your mouth and lose your sassy attitude. Apologising after the statement was posted doesn't cut it... it was uncalled for to even be posted in the first place.


----------



## Burd

riese98 said:


> Ok ok, this is a whole boat load of crap I know that some fish can go with bettas I seen it before. I don't want to here all of this 76f to 89f crap. All I want is to put some fish in with my betta so can I please have some ideas, and please don't make it seem hard please.


Enough people have already said this was amazingly rude.

While it's fine to be excited and go "YIPPEE! FISH! I WANT MORE!" you need to realize that fish keeping is not just tossing a bunch of fish in so it looks pretty. It's caring about them and doing what's best for them, even if that means keeping them alone. Your one betta will give you far more joy and reward to keep properly than a dozen fish crammed in there with him to make them all miserable in too small a home. 

One betta should ideally have 2.5 gallons of swimming space. I've kept fish in smaller, but no less than a gallon of water and that was only for very tiny females or in the case of sick fish that needed a quarantine tank while they weren't feeling well. 

So... here's what I'd personally recommend based on what I've read and done in my fish keeping adventures...

2.5 gallon tank
- your betta
- a ghost shrimp or two

5 gallon tank
- your betta
- a ghost shrimp or two
*or*
- your betta
- another betta divided off from him

10 gallon tank
- your betta
- 4-5 zebra danios
*or*
- your betta
- several ghost shrimp
*or*
- three bettas, divided from each other.

The bigger you go, the more options you'll have. The rule of thumb that you should stick to is 1 inch of fish per gallon _*at their adult size*_. Some bettas get to over 4 inches when their fins finally are at full size.

Zebra danios enjoy being in bigger schools, the bigger the better. They stay in packs. If you do keep them in packs, they'll spawn and be super happy provided you take proper care of them.

No matter what you do, I hope you keep in mind that fish aren't toys or prizes to show off. First and foremost, they are living creatures that deserve our respect for the service they give us. While you may not think they do anything for you, they do. They amuse you and live their lives at your will. Treat them right and you'll see them thank you for it.


----------



## DarkMoon17

I agree with everyone else... Also, keep in mind that temperature IS a very important aspect of fish care. It isn't something that you can just blow off and it isn't complicated. Bettas are tropical, as are most other fish you could keep with them. That means you need a heater for your betta, regardless of tank size.

Other companions
For a 5 gal tank:
1 apple snail
or
5 ghost shrimp

For a 10 gal (you need at least 10 gallons to add finned companions)
5-6 Neon Tetras or 5 Cardinal tetras (only if your pH is 6.0-7.5 or they will die)
or
3 platys
or
8 ghost shrimp
or
5-6 danios (I personally don't like keeping danios with bettas though for multiple reasons, neons are better)


----------



## bettafish15

Honestly, I know you dont like our answers, but you cannot have danios with bettas, for reasons people listed. ESPECIALLY IN A TWO GALLON. I know you dont like that, you want to have your cake and eat it too, but that isnt realistic. Please take our advice, we want what's best for the fish.


----------



## riese98

Please don't think that I don't love my betta I love and take care like a dog or a cat I even veiw him as a friend. I just look in the vase at him and I think that he needed more friends besides me.


----------



## riese98

Thank you for your advice I also want the best for the fish. Oh guys I also live in a tropical area Panama, so a normal room is about 86-89 or on a cool day 84-85 and on a really hot day 87-91 and on a rainy night 80-84.


----------



## bettafish15

Okay, I see your line of thought now ^^ I'm glad you care for your betta. However, bettas do not get lonely, they are solitary fish. They prefer to be alone.  Tankmates in larger tanks are simply tolerated. Even in 10g+ a betta could have a problem with others.


----------



## alidawn15

You would make the betta happier by using the money you would spend on fish to give it a bigger tank than you would by adding companions.


----------



## riese98

so do you guys think that ghost shrimps are good in a 2g tank?


----------



## Oldfishlady

Shrimp may or may not work....as far as tank size..its okay...however, your Betta may not tolerate them and harass and/or kill/eat them...it varies from Betta to Betta......my males tolerate them fine but yours may not....be sure and provide plenty of hiding places for them....java moss works great or any busy type plant.....


----------



## riese98

Ok I will try to get some. The cool thing is that ghost shrimp are native were I live so they will be easy to find.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Neat...lucky you......look forward to some pics.....


----------



## riese98

do you guys know how I can put a pic for the contest?


----------

